# Tank Troubles



## DeeKay's Fishies (Jan 24, 2005)

I've got a 30g tank set up w/ 2 dwarf gourami's, 1 angel, 1 pictus cat, and 1 small pleco. Ive been having problems keeping my nitrites and ammonia down to zero. The tank has been set up for some time now, but still wont even out. I put Cycle in for the bacteria and have done a few water changes, but still no luck. I saw this stuff at my LFS called NitraZorb. It's supposed to neutralize ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate and it's like a pouch thing you put in w/ the filter. I'm not sure what else I can do. I've already put in a million ammonia clear fizz tablets when the levels start to rise and its ok for a while, but tends to rise again. I dont feed them too much and change the filter. I don't know what I'm doing wrong, or if its just because it's a fairly new tank ecosystem. I just don't want all my fishies to croak. So any and all information/help is appreciated.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It sounds like your tank never cycled. With all the things you have been adding to keep the Ammonia down you may be prolonging the cycle because the bacteria has never had a chance to develop.How long was the tank setup and let to cycle before you added more than a fish or two ? 


RC


----------



## DeeKay's Fishies (Jan 24, 2005)

Well I think thats where I went wrong, I set it all up on a wed. and got 3 fish on friday afternoon, and two more later in the evening. One died the next morning, so while i was at work, my dad took it back and not knowingly, got one to replace it, plus the pictus cat. Then a second died two days later, i never replaced it. everything was fine, until one died suddenly and while talking to some kid my age at a pet store, I had mentioned that the tank was cloudy and he said it was ammonia. So thats when i got the tablets. The nitrites were zero at that time, then a few days later, it was around 0.2 and now its up at 0.8, but everyone is doing ok. My ammonia is just a bit higher than 0, like 0.5 or something around there. I just dont want them all to die, thats all. Im afraid if i dont keep puttin the tablets in, they will just suffocate.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Water changes would be better then the tablets, but the tank is going to have to cycle before it will level out.


RC


----------



## DeeKay's Fishies (Jan 24, 2005)

So I just have to brace myself and most likely expect all my fish to die first, right? Or will it cycle fast enough w/out them dying?


----------



## $hiny Fish d00d (Jan 22, 2005)

It depends on hardy the fish are, when the ammonia hitas a big spike it will most likely kill off sensitive fish like tetras, so you can either hope for the best, or take the fish out and buy hardier ones like platys.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Maybe you can work a tell with the LFS to take the fish back and then you can get other ones after the tank cycles. 


RC


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah... definately work out something with your Lfs... maybe they can temperarily hold them in an established tank while your tank cycles... otherwise give them back to the lfs or to a friend who has a tank established... water changes will also help ease the spikes... you want to keep a source of ammonia in there if you get rid of all your fish... so get a cocktail shrimp in there to rott and test your water... usually it takes about 5-6 weeks depending on the size of the tank for it to cycle


----------



## DeeKay's Fishies (Jan 24, 2005)

don't water changes just prolong the cycling process. I added a lot of bacteria through that Cycle stuff, is there a better product instead of Cycle that gives bacteria as well? I've never had trouble with fish, so this is all alien to me.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yes water changes prolong the cycling process but it does help keep your fish alive... if they have a chance of making it through the cycle it is definately water changes.


----------



## yu264616 (Jan 26, 2005)

Did you say that you don't change the filter, or that you do change it?

Changing the filter takes out all the good bacteria.

Also, I have had some luck with cycle. I find the effects of it only last temporarily if you put a lot in, and/or if you put it directly in the tank. Try putting it in at the back of the filter, so it runs through the filter media, and only put a bit in at a time. (less than what the bottle suggests)

I do this as I feed the fish - after all, the bacteria will die if there is no food (ammonia) for them to eat...

Good luck!


----------



## bluemerlin (Jan 29, 2005)

The best way to cycle a tank is to let it cycle, and this takes weeks (typically over a month, maybe 6 weeks). Adding chemicals may accelerate the cycle, but as you are looking to create a stable environment for your fish for hopefully years I strongly recommend that you don't use the chemicals... let nature take its course.

To cycle a tank you typically need fish and the best fish in my experience are black widows, which are very hardy and pretty cheap. You can also cycle a tank without fish by feeding it with fish food. I was advised by my LFS to use goldfish because they were about 20c each, and all of them died... I then went into a fishless cycle. However, I wouldn't recommend this... goldfish are notorious for infections because they are mass produced and may contaminate your tank.

The secret to establishing a tank is patience... before investing in expensive fish wait at least 2 months... then you'll have a hobby for life. :fun:


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Bluemerlin hit it dead on ... you have to let it cycle. Any attempt to alter it just prolongs the agony. Some of the new products like BIO-Spira ( http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/view_product_details.php?id=317 ) do effectively Help shorten the cycle time but the ammonia sitll has to build up to get broken down by the bacteria to make the nrtrites ... ect untill it's fully cycled.

:mrgreen:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

One way to help a tank cycle is add some gravel from a tank that has already cycled. The problem with this is your also adding any problems that other tank may have. I've used this method to set up a good number of fish only saltwater tanks.


RC


----------

